# Looking for rope climber in Brevard County FL



## Pineapplepalms (Nov 7, 2007)

Pineapple Palms Tree Trimming & Removal is a small local owned and operated company in the Space Coast are of Brevard County FL, we are currently seeking a experienced rope climber. If you have any climbing gear great, if not we will get you what you need. If you would like further details feel free to email me at [email protected] Thanks for your interest.


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 8, 2007)

How much experiance are you guys looking for?Do you require any certifications or courses?


----------



## Pineapplepalms (Nov 8, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> How much experiance are you guys looking for?Do you require any certifications or courses?



Sent pm, waiting for response


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 8, 2007)

I responded waiting for a response.


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm about 3 1/2 hours away.I live right off of us 90.


----------

